# My (a little late) Writing Marathon



## Noma Galway (Jan 6, 2014)

I signed on too late in the day the day Phil's writing marathon happened, which was kind of upsetting to me as I did not get to join in. So today I am rectifying this. I'm not really planning on taking breaks unless I have to...so I'm hoping for big blocks of writing. I guess I'll post my progress at lunchtime. Thanks for the idea, Phil!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 6, 2014)

You're welcome! Do your best. And today is my birthday, so a good writing day for you will be a good birthday present for me. Why? Well, I just like to see other people doing well, I guess! 

Good luck!


----------



## Noma Galway (Jan 6, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Noma Galway (Jan 6, 2014)

I've been working on the Reaver trigger challenge all morning, starting at around 9 when I posted this thread. I came into this with 1777 words on this story, and I have added 2175 words by noon. Now I'll take a thirty minute or so break for lunch and get back to writing!


----------



## Noma Galway (Jan 6, 2014)

All right, dinnertime. I might write more later, but at the moment I'm satisfied. Here's how I stand:

REAVER CHALLENGE: Finished. I wrote 4357 words on that one to bring it up to a total of 6126 words pre-edit.
My WIP: I broke 20k today, so I'm happy with that. 1206 added to that today.

That makes 5563 total for the day, unless I come back to it after I eat and rest for a bit. This was insane. But a good day for me. I average 500-1500 a day...2000 on a really good day. Too bad I won't have this much time to dedicate once classes start up again 

EDIT: Reaver challenge isn't actually finished...the first draft is.


----------



## Noma Galway (Jan 6, 2014)

902 more words before bed, bringing me up to the day's total of 6565! Woohoo!


----------

